# "CARNALES UNIDOS" CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER SANCTIONED SUPER SHOW AUGUST 16th "2015"



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

*"CARNALES UNIDOS" CALIFORNIA LOWRIDER SANCTIONED SUPER SHOW AUGUST 16th "2015"*

_*CARNALES UNIDOS*
LOWRIDER SANCTIONED CAR SHOW 
*Sunday August 16th, 2015*__.
__At The Kern County Fairgrounds, Located In *Bakersfield California

*This Year We Will Have *Two Buildings and Plenty of Outdoor Space*.
Roll in Will Be Saturday the 15th and early Sunday Morning the 16th.
_* 
*_More Information Coming Soon........ 
_















_With W.C Performing On Stage....








_


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

chrysler300 said:


>


Wassup Homies


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Morning Bump...


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

Pre Registration Form


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## ray-13 (Jun 10, 2011)

:thumbsup: 
TTT....!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

uffin:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## Mr.Lowrider Rockilleo (May 23, 2015)

What a dream it would be to perform at one these carshows Got plenty of love songs but u guys mite have herd a song on YouTube titled lowrider ft.Lil Wito and video shot and edited Chulow images.again would be nice I also have a new track called low and slow if anyone would like it hit me up with email addresses thanks god bless


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Hit us up. My info is on flyer for entertainment.


----------



## 96tein (Jan 26, 2011)

Whens deadline... i'm trying to send in for two bikes and a pedal car.


----------



## oneofakind (Sep 19, 2005)

Deadline to pre reg is June 30th..


----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

Complete Categories for the 2015 Carnales Unidos Show
https://image.adam.automotive.com/f/119211620/Carnales-Unidos-2015-categories.pdf


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)




----------



## OG53 (Mar 15, 2008)

T T T


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:werd:


----------



## japos 84 (Nov 9, 2010)

TOUCH OF STYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT , SEE YOU GUYS THERE ! :thumbsup:


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

japos 84 said:


> TOUCH OF STYLE C.C. WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT , SEE YOU GUYS THERE ! :thumbsup:


:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*CARNALES UNIDOS*
 LOWRIDER SANCTIONED CAR SHOW 
*Sunday August 16th, 2015*__.
__At The Kern County Fairgrounds, Located In *Bakersfield California

*This Year We Will Have *Two Buildings and Plenty of Outdoor Space*.
 Roll in Will Be Saturday the 15th and early Sunday Morning the 16th.
_* 
*_More Information Coming Soon........ 
_


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

ONE WEEK AWAY IN THE CENTRL VALLEY THE 559. MAJESTICS CEN CAL 28 ANIVERSSERY THE PLACE TO BE VISALIA CA MOONEYS GROVE PARK, FOOD,DRINKS,RAFFLES AND AWARDS. COME AND HAVE A GREAT TIME WITH US.


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

:inout:


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

_*TTT*_


----------



## ONTARIOCLASSICS CC (Dec 18, 2008)

:sunglasses::+1:?


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's gonna be a party ese......


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)




----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## New tradition vp (May 24, 2015)

Anthony here from New Tradition c&b club I have had two member get there entry forms back the mail says able to deliver to address is the address entry form the right address


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

Address is correct. 
If you like you could send directly to me.


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## chrysler300 (Jan 7, 2006)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)




----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## SUPERIORWIREWHEEL (Nov 26, 2014)

MAKE SURE TO STOP BY THE BOOTH WILL HAVE WIRE WHEELS, KNOCKOFFS,AND ACCESSORIES WILL HAVE ENGRAVED SET READY TO GO!!!


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

It's going down next week......flash drives available at my booth. 1,400 jams for just $50


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

ALMOST SHOWTIME


----------



## mandoemex (Oct 19, 2006)

Krazy Kutting Loading up and heading out tomorrow stop by our booth early. if you need to know wat we aretaking or need something specific call Santiago at (928) 750-2324


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

I'll have flash drives at my booth...oldies, old school, funk, rare dunk, rare oldies...1,400 jams for just $50


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## BAKO BULLYZ (Oct 11, 2010)

ttt


----------



## TDesigns707 (Oct 22, 2011)

Ill be there for sure boys and girls of Bakersfield


----------



## TDesigns707 (Oct 22, 2011)

Ill be there in my booth to answer any of your engraving quotes and questions, so stop by the booth even to just say "Whats up"


----------



## TDesigns707 (Oct 22, 2011)

Look for me for all your engraving needs and all your finish products..


----------



## 1SEXY80 (Dec 7, 2010)

TTT


----------



## eight1eightstyle (Nov 25, 2005)

Any Pics....


----------



## rudeerude (Nov 9, 2012)

eight1eightstyle said:


> Any Pics....


You have Instagram ? look up Familiagrafix he's posting early bird photo's show don't start till 11 pacific time.Anybody know what time the hopping contest starts ? I always miss it.


----------



## BeautyHunter (Jun 14, 2010)

eight1eightstyle said:


> Any Pics....


Nope no pics!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rudeerude (Nov 9, 2012)

BeautyHunter said:


> Nope no pics!!!!!!!!!!!!


Follow justlowriders on instagram he'll post stuff all week probably.


----------

